# JBL Test Lab



## belly259 (3 Jul 2012)

Is it worth having or do you just really need to do ph, ammonia nitrite nitrate ?

any reviews be good of people using tar very much


----------



## ceg4048 (3 Jul 2012)

Hi,
     One word..."Worthless"....just like all the rest. You'd be better served getting a Hanna pH/Conductivity meter and forgetting all the rest. Spend your hard earned money on more plants, not on more useless test kits.

Cheers,


----------



## belly259 (3 Jul 2012)

thxs for tht, tht decides tht for me lol


----------



## dneal (28 Sep 2012)

Is this the sort of thing you mean?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0958271690


----------



## ceg4048 (29 Sep 2012)

Yep, that will be fine. check out this one for a little bit more => http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HI98129-Hanna ... 1c077f6cc3 and that gives you pH, conductivity and temperature, so it's a 3 in 1.

Cheers,


----------



## darren636 (29 Sep 2012)

if you want to test for ammonia, get ammonia test kit.


----------



## ceg4048 (29 Sep 2012)

I never test for ammonia because ammonia test kits are particularly worthless.

Cheers,


----------



## darren636 (29 Sep 2012)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> I never test for ammonia because ammonia test kits are particularly worthless.
> 
> Cheers,


 some people need a test kit, they do not have the luxury of experience,   or whilst cycling a tank, for example.


----------



## ceg4048 (29 Sep 2012)

Nobody "needs" a test kit. Folks have only been hypnotized into thinking that they need these frivolous things by those who sell them. All you have to do is to cycle your tank the proper way. I've been cycling tanks properly since before test kits were even popular, so that's why I know you don't need them. What's worse is that all Nitrogen test kits lie. I would argue that only experienced hobbyists should buy these things because only the people with experience realize how dreadfully deceitful these pieces of rubbish actually are.

Of course, nobody wants to hear all that, and nobody wants to do things the right way. They just want to press a button and have instantaneous microwave success. So they allow themselves to be persuaded that some silly little colored vial knows more that they do, and they surrender all of their power to this sorcery. Do yourself a favor and free your mind.

Cheers,


----------



## foxfish (29 Sep 2012)

darren636 said:
			
		

> ceg4048 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darren, I think it is widely excepted that hobbyist test kits are not very accurate & possibly very misleading!
I have posted on numerous forums asking for opinions on this subject, most average fish keepers do indeed rely on test kit results but this does not make them accurate or reliable.


----------



## darren636 (29 Sep 2012)

i know all about that argument, some kits are worse than others, but for cycling at least- they are more than worth the cost.  stop listening to en vouge. the only thing i need to free is 10 pounds at the cinema to watch looper. ciao.


----------



## geoffbark (29 Sep 2012)

I agree and disagree here!

Most test kits are useless. Some lab grade test kits are better but 10x more expensive. 

So do we need test kits? In most cases no. But there is sometimes a call for them. Cycling a tank is a good example, when you do the fish less cycle ( in my opinion this is the only way ) it is helpful to know that you have a level of nh3, then look for a no2 level then an no3. 

So to recap, don't use test kits for accurate readings as they will lie. But do use them for a yes / no deduction.


----------

